# Which gaming mouse?



## aashish473 (Oct 20, 2008)

Which is the best gaming mouse for a budget of Rs.3000? Is the Microsoft Sidewinder Mouse for Rs.3000 good enough for the price?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 20, 2008)

Well, ppl here will recommend u the logitech one...that 6 button mouse for game play..  so i dunno hv any idea abt MS mouse...


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 20, 2008)

The Sidewinder mouse is very large. Don't buy it if your hand is small- mid sized. You're better off buying some Logitech mouse. I'd say you buy a Logitech MX518 which should cost around 1.5 K. Other mice have higher DPI but you won't need so much anyway.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 21, 2008)

^^ ooh yaa, now got that name of the logitec mouse.. its MX518....was thinking wat the name was.


----------



## M4yheM (Nov 16, 2008)

how abot intelli 3.0............????


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 17, 2008)

^^ is it the MS mouse ???


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 18, 2008)

for 3k, G5 will be your best bet. Else, look at MX518 for 1.3k.


----------



## adithyagenius (Nov 18, 2008)

1. sidewinder is large and it feels to flimsy under the weight of my hand.
2. Genius 535 Navigator has awesome ergonomics and features but its mouse click is hard. Everything else is awesome. I they soften the click it will be the best mouse. Its 1.8k -2k
3. Copperhead has a rubber grips on side which protrude too much causing inconvience to little and ring fingers. Its 3.2k
4. Diamondback is like copperhead but without the problem. Its not laser and has less lift off distance. It works awesome with goliathus mouse pad. Its 2.5k.
5. MX518 is very large and it forces you to use ergonomic grip. Can't do finger or claw like the above 3 mice. But this is the highest bought mouse in my college due to its cost. Next is diamondback.

I have used all of them. Right now using 4.


----------



## sagar_coolx (Nov 21, 2008)

can anybody tell the corrent price of genius ergo 520/525.....or maybe any good mouse within 1k..


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 21, 2008)

^^Extend your budget a bit for a Logitech MX518.
I don't know of any gaming mice costing less than 1K.


----------

